# Convert apps to U3 (Freebee)



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

All you U3 fans... here is an application that I found this morning that lets you convert most any application or EXE into a U3 Package File. PackageFactory for U3 

Note: The application you convert also needs to be U3-aware, or at least rely minimally on Windows Registry.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

As a BTW on U3 Flash drives, this article carries some "watch out fors!".


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Thank You for the information. I have a U3 enabled key and use it quite a bit. This Program should come in very hand.
bats.


----------

